# Communication Degree



## Joseph Scibbe (Jan 19, 2011)

I am looking for good solid schools (not necessarily Christian) with good communication programs. Any ideas?


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2011)

Mass communications? 

Off the top of my head, some of the top schools would be Missouri, Wisconsin, Georgia, Columbia, in no particular order. 

And a side note. Print media range from dying to dead.


Probably should have thrown in Northwestern, perhaps UNC and UTex.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks. I was looking at something like that or Broadcast Communication. Here is a look at my "dream school"s program: http://www.cedarville.edu/courses/catalog/current/ca.pdf#page=14


----------



## EverReforming (Jan 20, 2011)

University of Missouri - Columbia (aka Mizzou) is considered one of the top, if not the top, Journalism schools around.

Edit: Technically that's not Broadcast Communication, but I'd assume they fall under the same "schools" at the university.


----------



## Edward (Jan 20, 2011)

Georgia may have an edge in broadcast - Over the years, Turner put some money in the program, as I recall. And Cox was also a corporate contributor, although they may have leaned more toward print - I don't recall, and I haven't seen much recently. I always had a face for radio, and a voice for print. 



Unashamed 116 said:


> Here is a look at my "dream school"s program



Looks a little slanted toward the technical/trade side, and the talent side. Not a whole lot of writing in there that I could see.

Being ecumenical, here's Missouri and Georgia 

Missouri School of Journalism: Journalism Degree and Emphasis Area Requirements: Radio-Television Journalism

Same display, different links:
Welcome To Grady College
Welcome To Grady College


----------

